# Links of the day (the Ulisse of the Bored Surfer)



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2004)

How about a thread with The Links of the Day. Post a link to any fun site that you did find today .. or that you think would be fun to browse for those who suffer from boredom or insomnia .. and don't want to close the browser. 
Post your funny findings.   

Stella Liebeck Awards.
(to celebrate the woman who won 2,9 mln $ from macdonalds when they didn't warn her that the coffee could have been hot!)
http://www.stellaawards.com/

Extreme Ironing. (Well, it's kind of sport.)
http://www.extremeironing.com/

All look same.
How well can you distinguish a Japanese, Chinese, Korean person? (I scored 11 of 18, average is 7 of 18)
http://www.alllooksame.com/


----------



## Randman (Feb 6, 2004)

http://web.tickle.com/tests/

http://www.despair.com/indem.html


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.beo.ie/seanfhocail/
Irish sayings (also translated in english)


----------



## bobw (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.myshutter.com/flash/smiley-back.swf


----------



## Cat (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/21/
 Seen this yet?


----------



## Arden (Feb 8, 2004)

www.ebaumsworld.com (warning: contains some adult material)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2004)

Ascii of mass destruction:
http://asciipr0n.com/4096/newAscii.html

and ascii pr0n.. 
http://asciipr0n.com


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2004)

Parenting tutorial:
http://www.blakjak.demon.co.uk/strbago.htm
Be afraid, be very afraid ...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2004)

Personality type test...
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
I fit to INTP.


----------



## Arden (Feb 13, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> Parenting tutorial:
> http://www.blakjak.demon.co.uk/strbago.htm
> Be afraid, be very afraid ...


 Heh... that's hilarious!


----------



## pds (Feb 13, 2004)

323.7, my personal best shot

http://home.tele2.fr/kcv/pinguin.swf


----------



## Orbit (Feb 13, 2004)

www.joecartoon.com gets my vote


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2004)

> 323.7, my personal best shot


Damn, I only got to 319! This must be Darl Mc Bride's favourite game ...


----------



## pds (Feb 14, 2004)

No, it was made by Ronnie Soaks, I'm sure 

208.5 longest nosedive


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2004)

like the old skool arcades
http://www.flasharcade.com/game.cgi?gopherit


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.miniclip.com/

Some cool games to waist time.


----------



## pds (Feb 15, 2004)

you could waste time here too, but it might enlarge your waist 

http://www.wordiq.com/dictionary.html


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> 323.7, my personal best shot
> 
> http://home.tele2.fr/kcv/pinguin.swf


 LOL, that's great!   My personal best: 323.3... damn, only .4 behind PDS! 

I wonder if it hurts the penguin?

Wait, if you see the yeti as Microsoft and the penguin as Linux... hmm.


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2004)

tLotR Lego and a lot more besides that.


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.allpar.com/cars/concepts/tomahawk.html


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 16, 2004)

317.2 !! 

http://www.hoogerbrugge.com/ very interesting


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2004)

http://tinyurl.com/2rms3
aspartame stuff.
http://tinyurl.com/3dbov
atkins side effects
http://tinyurl.com/38vfp
what milk really does to you


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> 323.7, my personal best shot
> 
> http://home.tele2.fr/kcv/pinguin.swf



Seems like this was taken from this site http://www.yetisports.net/playonline.html#. It has a slightly different version of penguin chucking plus 2 other cool yeti games. Yet another great time waster.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/ ..


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2004)

grrrr
is the hoax that none of the links on the page work?


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 31, 2004)

Laugh yourself sick:

www.engrish.com


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2004)

Found it just now, had to post it: 

Mother Tiger with her four piglets

Mother instinct is a wonderful thing!


----------



## quiksan (May 27, 2004)

for anyone who's heard the Bud Lite radio commercials (Real Men of Genius).  here are a number of the downloads.  I personally like the Taco Salad and the Silent Gas Passer (yes, 1st grade humor still applies to me!)

edit: need to post the link, eh?
http://diis.net/go/?id=media,,budlight

and gor the pengu game, I once got a 456 (no, no steroids involved).  closest I've come since is 381.  i think it's totally random once you find the 'sweet spot', but who knows.  it's good for wasting time!


----------



## pds (May 27, 2004)

pigs in tiger blankets 

can someone translate the caption? I have some mental block when it comes to Italian and always seem to get it wrong.


----------



## Randman (May 27, 2004)

http://jumptheshark.com/


----------



## Giaguara (May 27, 2004)

the motherly instincts of the felines is well known, but the bengalese tiger saimai, who lives in the zoo of sriracha, close to bangkok, is exceptional. she has adopted 4 piglets  ... (that text)

Cute little family


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

cute! Are those tiger coats needed to fool the tiger-mama or was it just some sort of gag?


----------



## Randman (May 28, 2004)

Love the pig suits, but aren't cats like dogs and see things in monochromatic vision *Black and white*? Maybe it's the striping.
  Apple should use this photograph for an ad campaign: More switchers turn to Apple and Tiger!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

ROFL
Good one! Something like: we adopted them all


----------



## Giaguara (May 28, 2004)

Heh. 

Cats do see color. Mine are black, and they love me when I wear clean white clothes. Like "I'm a black cat and I can't see my fur on her shirt > I suddenly need to be petted!" but the fur is visible on black clothes too, so no matter what I wear, they need to be sure my clothes are full of fur.

Oh boy did my cat love my iBook ... especially as the black fur was so visible in the white keyboard ...


----------



## Randman (May 28, 2004)

Seeing fur isn't seeing colors.



> Keeping in mind that your cat evolved from hunters, you can understand why his sense of sight is one of his strongest. But cats are generally considered colorblind.
> 
> The retina  the nerve center at the back of the eye  contains cells called cones (responsible for converting light into color) and rods (responsible for black and white). In cats, rods greatly outnumber cones.
> 
> ...



PetPlace


----------



## Giaguara (May 28, 2004)

Blogging (NY Times article)

Airlines with no fatal accidents since 1970


----------



## scruffy (May 28, 2004)

www.somethingawful.com


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 30, 2004)

Suprised no ones put this as yet, but:

http://www.homestarrunner.com 
kinda daft, just watch the StrongBad emails all the way through. Theres loads to keep you entertained for aaaaages

And if youre a video game buff, then:

http://www.penny-arcade.com 
Check out the comics there. They're always fun

And those aside, you can always spend a bit of tiem on my site browsing my art work!
http://2dforever.com


----------



## Easter (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.tshirthell.com/


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

http:www.berlusgoogle.com


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.thespark.com/ 

This site used to be a whole lot better, but you can still probably waste a while on their tests.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 19, 2004)

GoogleFight.com Boredom vs. Frustration


----------

